# Can I Apply for SMC visa Without 30 hours Work?



## sebinkv (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi,
I am working in the Long term Skill Shortage List job. But due to Covid, I am doing only 20 hours a week with 25.50 hourly Pay Rate. Can I Apply for EOI in April?
This is a Permanent position which will be converted to full-time in future. (I am working as IT Support for a tourism company. When borders are open and the tourism sector boom, I likely to get more hours.)


----------



## sebinkv (Jan 26, 2021)

Any information will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't think so but not 100% sure. You're supposed to have a "written skilled permanent job offer" and it must meet Immigration's definition of that which you should be able to find in the Operations Manual. I'm sure it has to be considered full time hours and meet other criteria for responsibilities and salary etc. You need to locate the definition and if you meet it then you can apply, if not you'll have to wait until you do meet it otherwise you'll just be declined.


----------

